# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Weekly Newsletter >  Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 314

## akgraner

Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 314 for the week April 22 - 28, 213.

*Links to UWN*
 Wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue314 
*In This Issue*

Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) ReleasedThe Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious Scorpionfish. Not.Pablo Rubianes and Marcos Costales appointed to the Loco CouncilWelcome New Members and DevelopersCommunity Acknowledgments and Success StoriesUbuntu StatsLoCo NewsUbuntu Cloud NewsUbuntu Classroom: Ubuntu Open Week for Raring: Call for InstructorsDavid Planella: Upcoming Qreator release - call for translationsJorge Castro: Join us for a virtual Charm School!Canonical Design Team: Responding to orientationTed Gould: Indicators in UpstartSergio Meneses: My testing activities in Raring RingtailAdolfo Jayme Barrientos: Please don't add pointless comments to bug reportsBenjamin Kerensa: Ubuntu Documentation: Call for Contributors!Colin King: Firmware Test Suite New Features in Ubuntu Raring 13.04In The PressIn The BlogosphereIn Other NewsOther Articles of InterestFeatured Audio and VideoWeekly Ubuntu Development Team MeetingsUpcoming Meetings and EventsUpdates and Security for 8.04, 10.04, 11.10, 12.04, 12.10 and 13.04And much more!

*General Community News*

*Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) Released*

Adam Conrad, member of the Ubuntu Release Team, announces the release of Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail. This release highlights daily quality, and performance improvements, as well as scaling capabilities on Server. More information on those highlights can be found at:

http://www.canonical.com/content/ubu...e-enhancements

http://www.canonical.com/content/ubu...-deployment-ca

In this email to the ubuntu-announce mailing list, Conrad notes that   the following flavors also announced their releases as well.

Kubuntu: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-13.04

Xubuntu: http://xubuntu.org/news/13-04-release/

Edubuntu: http://edubuntu.org/news/13.04-release

Lubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Announcement/13.04

Ubuntu Studio: http://ubuntustudio.org/?p=726

In this announcement, Conrad also welcomed two new flavours to the Ubuntu archive--Ubuntu GNOME and UbuntuKylin.

Ubuntu GNOME: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME

UbuntuKylin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuKylin

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...il/000171.html

*The Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious Scorpionfish. Not.*

Mark Shuttleworth congratulates the entire extended Ubuntu community for the 13.04 release, and reveals the codename for the next Ubuntu release: the saucy salamander. "The salamander is one of nature's most magical creatures; they are a strong indicator of a pristine environment, which is a fitting way to describe the new world emerging around Ubuntu Touch. [...] And we're saucy too - life's too short to be stodgy or stilted", states Shuttleworth.

http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252

*Pablo Rubianes and Marcos Costales appointed to the Loco Council*

Sergio Meneses announces the newly appointed LoCo Council members--Pablo Rubianes and Marcos Costales. Meneses also thanks all of the nominees and notes as always they had great applicants from which to choose.

http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2013/0...e-lococouncil/

*Welcome New Members and Developers*

Results for the Developer Membership Board meeting, 2013-04-22:

Gunnar Hjalmarsson ( https://launchpad.net/~gunnarhj | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GunnarHj ) was granted per-package upload rights for the language-selector and accountsservice packages.

Congratulations!

*Community Acknowledgments and Success Stories*

*Thanks everyone!*

Daniel Holbach sends out a "Thank You" to all those who contributed to the 13.04 release. You can see who contributed to the 13.04 release at:

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingta...its/Developers

In this email to the ubuntu-devel mailing list, Holbach cautions, "Bear in mind that lots of commits were auto-landed and some fixes not correctly attributed, but still it's a great thing to see how many people from how many different places contributed to the Raring Ringtail."

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...il/037066.html

*Ubuntu Stats*

*Bug Stats*

Open (106020) + 480 over last weekCritical (74) - 1 over last weekUnconfirmed (51897) +145 over last week

As always, the Bug Squad needs more help. If you want to get started, please see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad

*Ubuntu Brainstorm Top Ideas this week*

Adding some startup.shutdown/notification s/etc sounds - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/30696/Minimising apps and windows using Launcher's quicklists - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/30698/

Ubuntu Brainstorm is a community site geared toward letting you add your ideas for Ubuntu. You can submit your own idea, or vote for or against another idea. http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/

*Ask Ubuntu Top 5 Questions this week*

Dependency error while installing google chrome on Ubuntu 13.04 - http://askubuntu.com/questions/28607...n-ubuntu-13-04Jupiter or similar power saving app for 13.04? - http://askubuntu.com/questions/28543...-app-for-13-04Why is gksu no longer installed by default in Raring 13.04? - http://askubuntu.com/questions/28430...n-raring-13-04How to compile and run a COBOL program? - http://askubuntu.com/questions/28718...-cobol-programIs there a way to restore Nautilus' split screen (F3) feature?  - http://askubuntu.com/questions/28558...een-f3-feature

Ask (and answer!) your own questions at http://askubuntu.com

*LoCo News*

*Ubucon Latinamerica 2013 will be in Uruguay!*

Sergio Meneses announces the Ubucon Latinamerica 2013, which will be held in Montevideo, Uruguay in early June. Meneses also thanks the Uruguayan team for all the help they have been giving to plan this huge event.

http://sergioandresmeneses.wordpress...be-in-uruguay/

*Ubuntu Cloud News*

*Dave Walker: Ubuntu 13.04 - (Raring Ringtail) - Released*

Dave Wakler writes about the new Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail from the Cloud perspective, focusing on Juju, OpenStack, MAAS, and many more.

http://blog.daviey.com/2013/4/26/ubu...tail-released/

*James Page: Ubuntu Cloud Archive Bug Reporting*

James Page reminds readers that users can now report bugs for packages on the Cloud Archive using apport, and these will get correctly routed to the right project on Launchpad, with lots of extra information.

http://javacruft.wordpress.com/2013/...bug-reporting/

*The Planet*

*Ubuntu Classroom: Ubuntu Open Week for Raring: Call for Instructors*

Jose Antonio Rey, from the Ubuntu Classroom Team, makes a call for instructors for the upcoming Ubuntu Open Week which will take place on the 21st and 22nd of May, from 13:00 to 18:00 UTC each day.

http://ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com...r-instructors/

*David Planella: Upcoming Qreator release - call for translations*

David Planella makes a call for translators for the Qreator app, the QR code creator for Ubuntu. He also highlights that 10 languages have been fully translated, and 26 languages are nearly completed.

http://davidplanella.org/upcoming-qr...-translations/

*Jorge Castro: Join us for a virtual Charm School!*

Jorge Castro invites the community to join the upcoming virtual Charm School, which will be taking place on Ubuntu on Air! on Friday, May 3rd at 17:00 UTC.

http://www.jorgecastro.org/2013/04/2...-charm-school/

*Canonical Design Team: Responding to orientation*

Calum Pringle, from the Canonical Design Team, reminds the community about the publishing of a new chapter on the App Design Guides for the phone and tablet.  This chapter is all about how to handle orientation.

http://design.canonical.com/2013/04/...o-orientation/

*Ted Gould: Indicators in Upstart*

Ted Gould writes about what indicators can do for us in Upstart and summarizes the plans for the next cycle.

http://gould.cx/ted/blog/Indicators_in_Upstart

*Sergio Meneses: My testing activities in Raring Ringtail*

Sergio Meneses writes about his experience with the Ubuntu Quality Assurance team during the last cycle and more.

http://sergioandresmeneses.wordpress...aringringtail/

*Adolfo Jayme Barrientos: Please don't add pointless comments to bug reports*

Adolfo Jayme Barrientos suggests that the community not make pointless comments on bug reports. He notes these comments are unproductive and an annoying noise to bug subscribers. He also recommends reading Bugzilla's etiquette and Ubuntu's Bug Reporting Guidelines for more information on filing effective bug reports.

http://fitoschido.wordpress.com/2013...o-bug-reports/

*Benjamin Kerensa: Ubuntu Documentation: Call for Contributors!*

Benjamin Kerensa makes a call to the community for contributors to the Ubuntu Documentation Team. "Even if you can't commit to helping each cycle perhaps you can just join in and provide some feedback on our processes and suggest some ideas for getting more folks involved during the Ubuntu 13.10 cycle," writes Kerensa.

http://benjaminkerensa.com/2013/04/2...r-contributors

*Colin King: Firmware Test Suite New Features in Ubuntu Raring 13.04*

Colin King announces the arrival of the Firmware Test Suite, also known as fwts, in 13.04. He also thanks Alex Hung, Ivan Hu, Keng-Yu Lin and Matt Fleming for all the improvements to fwts for this release.

http://smackerelofopinion.blogspot.c...atures-in.html

*In The Press*

*Canonical says smartphone focus makes Ubuntu 13.04 more efficient*

Lawrence Latif from The Inquirer, interviews Jane Silber, Canonical's CEO, about the latest Ubuntu release.

http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/...more-efficient

*Ubuntu 13.04 available Thursday, brings a streamlined footprint to the forefront (update)*

Zachary Lutz from Engadget shares his expectations on Ubuntu 13.04.

http://www.engadget.com/2013/04/24/u...ail-available/

*Ubuntu 13.04 'Raring Ringtail' debuts, to be followed by 'Saucy Salamander'*

Katherine Noyes of PCWorld, writes about the recently released version of Ubuntu, and highlights some features of it.

http://www.pcworld.com/article/20364...alamander.html

*Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) review*

Terry Relph-Knight of ZDNet makes a detailed review of Ubuntu 13.04 and list pros and cons list about the release.

http://www.zdnet.com/ubuntu-13-04-ra...ew-7000014497/

*Behold Ubuntu Server 13.04: Focus on hypervisors and OpenStack*

Timothy Prickett Morgan from The Register analyzes the focus on OpenStack that Ubuntu Server 13.04 has been giving.

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/04..._server_13_04/

*In The Blogosphere*

Counting Ubuntu's Historical Milestones for the 13.04 Release - http://thevarguy.com/ubuntu/counting...s-1304-release13.04 based Ubuntu Touch arrives with few changes - http://www.h-online.com/open/news/it...s-1846907.htmlHadoop + Ubuntu: The Big Fat Wedding - http://smartdatacollective.com/mtari...ig-fat-weddingUbuntu 13.04 Linux Server Debuts. Should You Upgrade? - http://www.serverwatch.com/server-ne...u-upgrade.htmlLinux Ubuntu 13.04 'Raring Ringtail' Is Released, Woos Mobile Developers - http://www.techtree.com/content/news...l#.UX5u9fHd3ZgHow To Upgrade to GNOME 3.8 in Ubuntu 13.04 - http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/g...r-ubuntu-gnomeGet More Out of Ubuntu 13.04 With These Awesome Apps - http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/m...ubuntu-install10 Things to Do After Installing Ubuntu 13.04 - http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/1...g-ubuntu-13-04Ubuntu 13.04 Emerges to Less-Than-Stellar Reviews - http://www.linuxinsider.com/story/Ub...ews-77894.htmlEt tu, Ubuntu? - http://www.theepochtimes.com/n3/27425-et-tu-ubuntu/

*In Other News*

What's new in Ubuntu 13.04 - http://www.h-online.com/open/feature...4-1849978.html

First Look: Ubuntu 13.04 - http://www.networkworld.com/slidesho...untu-1304.html

Canonical releases Ubuntu version 13.04 - http://www.itwire.com/business-it-ne...u-version-1304

Ubuntu 13.04, "Raring Ringtail", now available - http://www.pcauthority.com.au/News/3...available.aspx

How to install Ubuntu on a Chromebook - http://www.pcpro.co.uk/features/3813...n-a-chromebook

Ubuntu Server 13.04 Advances with OpenStack - http://ostatic.com/blog/ubuntu-serve...with-openstack

Ubuntu sticking to six-month release schedule- http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/381409/u...lease-schedule

*Full Circle Magazine #72 - Sixth Birthday Edition!*

In this month's issue:

Ubuntu News.

How-To: Programming in Python, LibreOffice, and Network Settings.

Graphics: Blender, and Inkscape.

Book Review: The Book of GIMP.

Review: SolydXK

plus: Q&A, Command & Conquer, Linux Labs, Ask The New Guy, My Story, and soooo much more! Get it while it's HOT!

http://fullcirclemagazine.org/2013/0...thday-edition/

*LibreOffice Special Edition Volume 02*

The LibreOffice series continues and in this issue the FCM team continue their assembly of Elmer Perry's LibreOffice series.

http://fullcirclemagazine.org/2013/0...ion-volume-02/

*Other Articles of Interest*

OpenStack Developer Summit: Heat Followup - http://technicae.cogitat.io/2013/04/...-followup.html

*Featured Audio and Video*

*Ubuntu UK Podcast: S06E09 - The Big Ubuntu*

Alan Pope, Mark Johnson, Tony Whitmore and Laura Cowen return for the ninth episode of Season Six of the Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo Team!

We take a look at what's been happening in the news, catch up with what's happening in the Ubuntu community,  events and more.

http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/2013/04...he-big-ubuntu/

*[VIDEO] Mark Shuttleworth 'Chillin' on Ubuntu 13.04*

Datamation posts a video where Mark Shuttleworth calls the Ubuntu release 'performance art' and talks about Unity, GNOME, Kylin, Wayland and Mir.

http://www.datamation.com/open-sourc....04-video.html

*Weekly Ubuntu Development Team Meetings*

Kernel Team - April 23, 2013 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting/2013-04-23Desktop Team - April 23, 2013 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2013-04-23Security Team - April 22, 2013 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/Security/20130422Server Team - April 23, 2012 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/Server/20130423

*Upcoming Meetings and Events*

For upcoming meetings and events please visit the calendars at fridge.ubuntu.com: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/

*Updates and Security for 8.04, 10.04, 11.10, 12.04, 12.10 and 13.04*

*Security Updates*

[USN-1806-1] OpenJDK 7 vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...il/002087.html[USN-1804-2] IcedTea-Web regression - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...il/002088.html[USN-1807-1] MySQL vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...il/002089.html[USN-1808-1] Linux kernel (EC2) vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...il/002090.html[USN-1807-2] MySQL vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...il/002091.html

*Ubuntu 8.04 Updates*

None.

End of life - May 2013 (Server)

*Ubuntu 10.04 Updates*

linux-ec2 2.6.32-351.64 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/013641.htmllinux-ec2 2.6.32-351.64 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/013642.htmlmysql-dfsg-5.1 5.1.69-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/013643.htmlmysql-dfsg-5.1 5.1.69-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/013644.htmllibapache-mod-security 2.5.11-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/013645.htmllibapache-mod-security 2.5.11-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/013646.html

End of Life - May 2013 (Desktop) - April 2015 (Server)

*Ubuntu 11.10 Updates*

libapache-mod-security 2.5.12-1+squeeze2build0.11.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...il/012971.htmllibapache-mod-security 2.5.12-1+squeeze2build0.11.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...il/012972.htmlicedtea-web 1.2.3-0ubuntu0.11.10.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...il/012973.htmlicedtea-web 1.2.3-0ubuntu0.11.10.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...il/012974.htmlopenjdk-7 7u21-2.3.9-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...il/012975.htmlopenjdk-7 7u21-2.3.9-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...il/012976.htmlmysql-5.1 5.1.69-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...il/012977.htmlmysql-5.1 5.1.69-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...il/012978.html

End of Life - May 2013

*Ubuntu 12.04 Updates*

eglibc 2.15-0ubuntu10.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...il/019199.htmlapt-cacher-ng 0.7.2-1ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...il/019200.htmlicedtea-web 1.2.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...il/019201.htmlicedtea-web 1.2.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...il/019202.htmlxen 4.1.2-2ubuntu2.7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...il/019203.htmlopenjdk-7 7u21-2.3.9-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...il/019204.htmlopenjdk-7 7u21-2.3.9-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...il/019205.htmlmysql-5.5 5.5.31-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...il/019206.htmlmysql-5.5 5.5.31-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...il/019207.htmllinux-lts-quantal 3.5.0-28.48~precise1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...il/019208.htmllinux-signed-lts-quantal 3.5.0-28.48~precise1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...il/019209.htmllinux-lts-quantal_3.5.0-28.48~precise1_amd64.tar.gz - - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...il/019210.htmllinux 3.2.0-41.66 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...il/019211.htmldistro-info-data 0.8ubuntu0.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...il/019212.htmlunity-scope-video-remote 0.3.5-0ubuntu2.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...il/019213.htmlaptitude 0.6.6-1ubuntu1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...il/019214.htmldistro-info-data 0.8ubuntu0.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...il/019215.htmlvmware-view-client 2.0.0-0ubuntu0.12.04 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...il/019216.htmllinux-lowlatency 3.2.0-41.45 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...il/019217.htmllinux-armadaxp 3.2.0-1617.27 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...il/019218.htmlvmware-view-client 2.0.0-0ubuntu0.12.04 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...il/019219.htmllinux-firmware 1.79.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...il/019220.htmllinux-firmware 1.79.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...il/019221.htmllinux-signed-lts-raring 3.8.0-19.29~precise2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...il/019222.htmllinux-meta-lts-raring 3.8.0.19.18 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...il/019224.htmllinux-lts-raring 3.8.0-19.29~precise2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...il/019223.html

End of Life - April 2017

*Ubuntu 12.10 Updates*

lubuntu-artwork 0.34.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...il/013688.htmlisc-dhcp 4.2.4-1ubuntu10.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...il/013689.htmlxserver-xorg-video-intel 2:2.20.9-0ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...il/013690.htmleglibc 2.15-0ubuntu20.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...il/013691.htmlisc-dhcp 4.2.4-1ubuntu10.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...il/013692.htmlopenjdk-7 7u21-2.3.9-0ubuntu0.12.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...il/013693.htmlopenjdk-7 7u21-2.3.9-0ubuntu0.12.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...il/013694.htmlisc-dhcp 4.2.4-1ubuntu10.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...il/013695.htmlmuon 1.4.1-0ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...il/013696.htmlmuon 1.4.1-0ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...il/013697.htmllinux 3.5.0-28.48 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...il/013698.htmllinux_3.5.0-28.48_amd64.tar.gz - - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...il/013699.htmllinux-signed 3.5.0-28.48 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...il/013700.htmlxen 4.1.3-3ubuntu1.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...il/013701.htmlmysql-5.5 5.5.31-0ubuntu0.12.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...il/013702.htmlmysql-5.5 5.5.31-0ubuntu0.12.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...il/013703.htmllinux-armadaxp 3.5.0-1612.19 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...il/013704.htmldistro-info-data 0.10ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...il/013705.htmlmutter 3.6.3-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...il/013706.htmlgnome-shell 3.6.3.1-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...il/013707.htmlhorizon 2012.2.3-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...il/013708.htmlglance 2012.2.3-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...il/013709.htmlquantum 2012.2.3-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...il/013710.htmlnova 2012.2.3-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...il/013711.htmlkeystone 2012.2.3+stable-20130206-82c87e56-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...il/013712.htmlcinder 2012.2.3-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...il/013713.htmldistro-info-data 0.10ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...il/013714.htmlvmware-view-client 2.0.0-0ubuntu0.12.10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...il/013715.htmllinux-lowlatency 3.5.0-28.32 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...il/013716.htmlvmware-view-client 2.0.0-0ubuntu0.12.10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...il/013717.htmllinux-firmware 1.95.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...il/013718.htmllinux-firmware 1.95.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...il/013719.htmlaccountsservice 0.6.21-6ubuntu5.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...il/013720.htmlbamf 0.3.6-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...il/013721.htmliptables 1.4.12-2ubuntu2.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...il/013722.htmlopendkim 2.6.8-0ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...il/013723.html

End of Life - April 2014

*Ubuntu 13.04 Updates*

warmux 1:11.04.1+repack-4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009590.htmlpymilter-milters 0.8.18-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009591.htmlqtcreator 2.7.0-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009592.htmlubiquity 2.14.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009593.htmlrsyslog 5.8.11-2ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009594.htmlmatplotlib 1.2.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009595.htmlmnemosyne 2.2.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009596.htmlgnome-shell 3.6.3.1-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009597.htmlkmod 9-3ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009598.htmlpresage 0.8.8-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009599.htmlbase-installer 1.122ubuntu15 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009600.htmlubuntu-release-upgrader 1:0.192.9 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009601.htmlpredict 2.2.3-3.1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009602.htmlpraat 5.3.16-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009603.htmllinux-meta-nexus4 3.4.0.1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009605.htmllinux-nexus4 3.4.0-1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009604.htmlschooltool.lyceum.journal 2.4.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009606.htmlschooltool.gradebook 2.4.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009607.htmlschooltool.intervention 2.4.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009608.htmlschooltool.cando 0.7.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009609.htmlpowermanagement-interface 0.3.20ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009610.htmllxc 0.9.0-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009611.htmllibgsf 1.14.26-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009612.htmlsimplestreams 0.1.0~bzr229-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009613.htmlpostgres-xc 1.0.2-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009614.htmlflash-kernel 3.0~rc.4ubuntu32 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009615.htmltrac 0.12.5-3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009616.htmltrac-authopenid 0.4.1-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009617.htmlmpich2 1.4.1-4.2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009618.htmlat-spi2-atk 2.8.1-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009619.htmlucarp 1.5.2-1+nmu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009620.htmldebian-installer 20101020ubuntu231 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009621.htmlsynaptic 0.80~exp2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009622.htmlbase-files 6.12ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009623.htmlglue 0.2.9.1-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009624.htmlgnat-4.6 4.6.4-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009625.htmltelepathy-mission-control-5 1:5.14.0-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009627.htmlnetwork-manager 0.9.8.0-0ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009626.htmlubuntu-release-upgrader 1:0.192.10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009628.htmlmaas 1.3+bzr1461+dfsg-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009629.htmlmaas 1.3+bzr1461+dfsg-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009630.htmlperl-tk 1:804.030-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009631.htmlndiswrapper 1.58-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009632.htmlpython2.7 2.7.4-2ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009633.htmlperformous 0.7.0-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009634.htmlfglrx-installer-updates 2:9.012-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009635.htmlfglrx-installer 2:9.010-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009636.htmlosmo 0.2.10+svn922-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009637.htmlproftpd-dfsg 1.3.4a-4+nmu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009638.htmlid3v2 0.1.12-2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009639.htmlsvnclientadapter 1.8.16-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009640.htmlidesk 0.7.5-5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009641.htmlschooltool 1:2.4.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009642.htmlmhddfs 0.1.39ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009643.htmllolcat 42.0.99-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009644.htmlindicator-china-weather 1.0.5-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009645.htmlempathy 3.6.4-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009646.htmloregano 0.70-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009647.htmlopenmsx-catapult 0.9.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009648.htmlxserver-xorg-video-intel 2:2.21.6-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009649.htmlfcitx-cloudpinyin 0.3.1-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009650.htmlfusioninventory-agent 2.2.3-8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009651.htmlfcitx-fbterm 0.2.0-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009653.htmlsimplyhtml 0.16.07-1~exp1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009654.htmllibjsyntaxpane-java 0.9.6~r156-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009652.htmlruby-paint 0.8.5-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009655.htmlaranym 0.9.15-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009656.htmlgeany 1.22+dfsg-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009657.htmlopenturns 1.0-4ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009658.htmlopenmsx-debugger 0.0.0.svn20110306-3ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009661.htmlgtkpod 2.1.3-3ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009659.htmlopenscap 0.8.0-4ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009660.htmlopencascade 6.5.0.dfsg-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009662.htmlgyrus 0.3.12-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009663.htmlgprbuild 2011-3ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009664.htmlnetgen 4.9.13.dfsg-4ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009665.htmlpython-poppler 0.12.1-8ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009666.htmlnitrogen 1.5.2-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009668.htmlnufw 2.4.3-2.2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009667.htmllibgtkada 2.24.1-8ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009669.htmlpylibtiff 0.3.0~svn78-3ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009670.htmllibfprint 1:0.5.0-4ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009671.htmlocl-icd 2.0.2-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009672.htmlerlang-bitcask 1.6.1p1+dfsg-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009673.htmlsaods9 7.1+dfsg-1~exp2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009674.htmlgxtuner 2.0-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009675.htmlmysql-workbench 5.2.40+dfsg-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009676.htmlopenvpn-auth-ldap 2.0.3-5.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009677.htmlsharand 0.0.20120307-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009678.htmlwagon2 2.2-3+nmu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009679.htmlruby-activesupport-2.3 2.3.14-7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009680.htmlruby-actionpack-2.3 2.3.14-5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009683.htmlfltk1.3 1.3.0-9 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009681.htmlruby-activerecord-2.3 2.3.14-6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009682.htmlopenntpd 20080406p-6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009684.htmlopenmpi1.6 1.6.4-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009685.htmlgambas3 3.1.1-2ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009686.htmlglom 1.22.1-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009687.htmlrst2pdf 0.16-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009688.htmldrupal7 7.22-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009689.htmlnuitka 0.4.2+ds-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009690.htmldstat 0.7.2-3build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009691.htmlgmt 4.5.7-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009692.htmlgnunet-fuse 0.9.3-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009693.htmlgpe-conf 0.2.9-1.1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009694.htmlgpaint 0.3.3-6ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009695.htmlgpe-soundserver 0.4-3ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009696.htmlgpe-julia 0.0.6-7ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009697.htmlteem 1.11.0~svn5906-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009698.htmldehydra 0.9.hg20120525-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009699.htmlbanshee 2.6.1-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009700.htmlgplanarity 17906-3ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009702.htmlgphpedit 0.9.98-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009701.htmlgpiv 0.6.1-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009703.htmlgrig 0.8.0-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009704.htmlgtimer 2.0.0-1.1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009705.htmlgdc-4.6 0.29.1-4.6.4-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009708.htmlgtkboard 0.11pre0+cvs.2003.11.02-5ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009706.htmlgtk-vector-screenshot 0.3.2-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009707.htmlgtklp 1.2.7-2.3ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009709.htmlgwhere 0.2.3.dfsg.1-3ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009710.htmlhal 0.5.14-8ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009711.htmlhamlib 1.2.15.3-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009712.htmlgdc-4.6 0.29.1-4.6.4-1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009713.htmlgit-annex 3.20121112ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009714.htmlgdc-4.6 0.29.1-4.6.4-1ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009715.htmlmuffin 1.7.3-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009716.htmlcinnamon 1.7.4-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009717.htmllibrime 0.9.8-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009718.htmljmock2 2.5.1+dfsg-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009719.htmlmp3splt-gtk 0.7.2-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009722.htmlhotkeys 0.5.7.4-0.3ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009720.htmlcrtools 0.2-2ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009721.htmld-itg 2.8.1~rc1-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009723.htmlgnome-shell 3.6.3.1-0ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009724.htmlubuntu-gnome-default-settings 13.04.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009725.htmlopenjdk-7 7u21-2.3.9-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009726.htmlgcc-defaults 1.120ubuntu10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009727.htmlubuntuone-couch 0.3.0-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009728.htmlhv-kvp-daemon-init 0.3ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009729.htmlgit-annex 3.20121112ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009730.htmlneard 0.11-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009731.htmlvala-0.20 0.20.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009732.htmlid-utils 4.5+dfsg-0.1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009733.htmlddtp-translations 20130422.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009734.htmlimageshack-uploader 2.2+hg20100408.d802dea89428-5.1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009735.htmlubuntu-docs 13.04.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009736.htmltcltk-defaults 8.5.0-2ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009739.htmltk8.5 8.5.11-2ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009738.htmltcl8.5 8.5.13-1ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009737.htmlhorizon 1:2013.1-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009740.htmlpython-keystoneclient 1:0.2.3-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009741.htmljuju 0.7-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009742.htmlquantum 1:2013.1-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009743.htmlimagination 3.0-2ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009744.htmlnyquist 3.05-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009745.htmlindi-apogee 1.0-0ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009746.htmlflash-kernel 3.0~rc.4ubuntu33 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009747.htmlindigo 1.0.0-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009748.htmltegaki-zinnia-traditional-chinese 0.3-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009749.htmlinstead 1.6.0-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009750.htmljellyfish 1.1.5-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009751.htmlpytables 2.4.0-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009752.htmlschooltool-book 2.4.0 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009753.htmlgtk+3.0 3.6.4-0ubuntu8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009754.htmllaunchy 2.5-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009755.htmlkrename 4.0.9-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009756.htmllebiniou 3.18-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009757.htmllibfakekey 0.1-7ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009758.htmllibmatchbox 1.9-osso8-3ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009759.htmllibfilesystem-ruby 0.5-3.1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009760.htmllibpreludedb 1.0.0-1.1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009761.htmlruby-filesystem 0.5-5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009762.htmlpidgin 1:2.10.7-0ubuntu4.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009763.htmlwriter2latex 1.0.2-9ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009765.htmllibterralib 4.0.0-4ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009764.htmlmaitreya 6.0.5-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009767.htmllv2proc 0.4.0-4ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009766.htmllua-ldap 1.1.0-1-geeac494-3ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009768.htmljockey 0.9.7-0ubuntu13 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009769.htmllive-build 3.0~a57-1ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009770.htmlsystemd 198-0ubuntu11 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009771.htmlubiquity 2.14.6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009773.htmlpartman-auto 105ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009772.htmlsphinx3 0.8-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009774.htmlsphinxtrain 1.0.8-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009775.htmlsphinx-voxforge-en 0.1.1~daily20130301-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009776.htmlsphinxbase 0.8-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009777.htmlubuntu-gnome-default-settings 13.04.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009778.htmlpocketsphinx 0.8.0+real-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009780.htmlsphinxtrain 1.0.8-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009779.htmlfinish-install 2.42ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009781.htmlsynapse 0.2.10-2ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009782.htmlruby-paint 0.8.6-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009783.htmlaces3 3.0.6-7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009784.htmlsphinxtrain 1.0.8-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009785.htmlcasper 1.331 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009786.htmlsdpnetstat 1.60-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009787.htmlddskk 14.4-4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009788.htmlgriffith 0.13-3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009789.htmlscatterplot3d 0.3-33-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009790.htmllibfakekey 0.1-8ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009791.htmllibcrypt-util-perl 0.11-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009792.htmllibdata-entropy-perl 0.007-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009793.htmlmumble 1.2.3-349-g315b5f5-2.2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009794.htmlmcs 0.7.2-3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009795.htmlxdiagnose 3.5.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009796.htmllightdm 1.6.0-0ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009797.htmlplymouth 0.8.8-0ubuntu6.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009798.htmlcalibre 0.9.18+dfsg1-1bzr - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009799.htmlkaya 0.4.4-6ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009800.htmlubiquity 2.14.7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009801.htmlftphs 1.0.8-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009802.htmlunity-asset-pool 0.8.24daily13.04.24-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009803.htmlgnustep-dl2 0.12.0-9+nmu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009804.htmlubuntukylin-default-settings 1.0.4.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009805.htmlgstreamer-vaapi 0.3.6-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009806.htmlcasper 1.331 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009808.htmlkdenetwork 4:4.10.2+dfsg-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009807.htmllibgit2 0.17.0-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009809.htmloxygen-icons 4:4.10.2+dfsg-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009810.htmlktp-common-internals 0.6.1dfsg1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009811.htmlmuon 2.0.0-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009812.htmlubiquity 2.14.8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009813.htmlcinder 1:2013.1-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009814.htmlnova 1:2013.1-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009815.htmlubiquity 2.14.8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009816.htmlsugar-irc-activity 8-1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009817.htmlsugar-connect-activity 22-1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009818.htmlminimodem 0.16.1-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009819.htmlsugar-physics-activity 7+dfsg-1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009820.htmlsugar-record-activity 82-1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009821.htmlsugar-terminal-activity 28-1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009822.htmlmsktutil 0.4.1-4ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009823.htmlmspdebug 0.19-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009824.htmlmtbl 0.2-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009825.htmlnam 1.15-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009826.htmlphpmyadmin 4:3.5.8.1-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009827.htmlcomedilib 0.8.1-5ubuntu7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009828.htmllasso 2.3.6-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009829.htmlautopostgresqlbackup 1.0-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009830.htmlopenattestation 1.5.1-0ubuntu0.13.04 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009831.htmllightdm 1.6.0-0ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009832.htmlplymouth 0.8.8-0ubuntu6.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009833.htmlxdiagnose 3.5.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009834.htmldistro-info-data 0.13ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009835.htmlmuon 2.0.0-0ubuntu3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009836.htmlmysql-5.5 5.5.31-0ubuntu0.13.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009837.htmldebootstrap 1.0.46ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009838.htmldistro-info-data 0.13ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009839.htmlvmware-view-client 2.0.0-0ubuntu0.13.04 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009840.htmldebootstrap 1.0.46ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009841.htmlmysql-5.5 5.5.31-0ubuntu0.13.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009842.htmlcasper 1.332 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...il/009843.html

End of Life - January 2014

*Subscribe*

Get your copy of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter delivered each week to you via email at: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-news

*Archives*

You can always find older Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter issues at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter

*Additional Ubuntu News*

As always you can find more news and announcements at:

http://www.ubuntu.com/news

and

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/

*Conclusion*

Thank you for reading the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter.

See you next week!

*Credits*

The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is brought to you by:

Amber GranerJose Antonio ReyAnd many others

*Glossary of Terms*

Other acronyms can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/glossary

*Ubuntu - Get Involved*

The Ubuntu community consists of individuals and teams, working on different aspects of the distribution, giving advice and technical support, and helping to promote Ubuntu to a wider audience. No contribution is too small, and anyone can help. It's your chance to get in on all the community fun associated with developing and promoting Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate

*Feedback*

This document is maintained by the Ubuntu Weekly News Team. If you have a story idea or suggestions for the Weekly Newsletter, join the Ubuntu News Team mailing list at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/lis...untu-news-team and submit it. Ideas can also be added to the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas. If you'd like to contribute to a future issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, please feel free to edit the appropriate wiki page. If you have any technical support questions, please send them to ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com.

Except where otherwise noted, content in this issue is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 License - http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/

----------

